# Is this platy preggo?



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

My sunburst had gotten a bit wider around the waist lol..
It seems to eat and swim just fine most of the time. Only on occasion it will seclude itself from the others. If it's pregnant then I think I will put it in the nurse tank so it can drop and keep the separator in it for the fry.

What do you think?
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6e6BkyDqWM0?hl=en&fs=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Possibly...... does it have a gravid spot? (Usually in the "bottom" area, pregnant mollies/platys, will get a dark spot which indicates they are pregnant.) You can try googling "gravid spot in platys" or something. That may give you a better idea.

Did she swell up gradually or all of a sudden?


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang, the light is out for the night already (I have it on a timer). I don't want to freakout the fish, so I will check in the morning. I googled that spot so I will know what to look for and update you.
As far as timeline goes it wasn't within a few days. I would say over a week or two.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I checked for a spot and I can't seem to find it. I guess it's just getting chubby lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gravid spots don't always show up that well on Platies, depending on the color. Gravid spots don't always mean they are pregnant. 

Fish looks fat like it could be, but it is hard to tell from how far away the shot is.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I just wish I could tell if I have any males lol I have many that look like yours but all silver then a few orange not so "chubby"


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

There's always a possibility that it's pregnant. Google more signs for platys being pregnant and then keep an eye on it. 

Also keep an eye out for any signs that it could be ill - clamped fins, "pine coning scales" going along with the bloating, swimming oddly, not eating, buoyancy problems, etc...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

28Photos said:


> I just wish I could tell if I have any males lol I have many that look like yours but all silver then a few orange not so "chubby"


You don't know what males look like?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Male:









Female:










Note the difference in the anal fins. Males have their anal fins modified into a gonopodium (LOVE saying that word), which tucks up under their bum. The female's anal fin, while able to move, stays down when they're still.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

That solves THAT mystery then! haha thanks!!!


----------

